# Speed limit. Bicycle vs Scooter



## OakleyFan (Jul 6, 2020)

It looks like Uber limit the speed to 20MPH for bicycles? 

What about Scooter, anyone know?


----------



## Powerbooter (Aug 4, 2018)

OakleyFan said:


> It looks like Uber limit the speed to 20MPH for bicycles?
> 
> What about Scooter, anyone know?


This is not correct. I have always been signed up as a bike, but have used an e-bike and scooter. My e-bike goes 28mph and I go about that fast but not over 30mph on my scooter. After 4 years of this I have not even gotten an excessive speed warning, which a couple other dudes on scooters have told me they've gotten.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@Chrisskates808 , please report to the courtesy desk for customer assistance!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

OakleyFan said:


> It looks like Uber limit the speed to 20MPH for bicycles?
> 
> What about Scooter, anyone know?


No one pays any attention to bikes and scooters. That's why they get hit so often.


----------

